# ADSL Internet/phone line rental questions before move



## Longshot (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, before we move to Spain I would like to get the ball rolling to get ADSL up and running as quick as possible, The appartment we are going to rent had a phone line and internet previously, looking at Telefonica in english Spain Telefonica Telephone Line Spain there is no mention for phone lines which are already installed in properties so do I need to pay for a Telefonica telephone line to be installed or will it be instant when they have got my Spanish bank account details/passport number?

Are there any other ISP that do all inclusive package for line rental/ADSL? any hints or tips welcome please 

Thanks

Longshot


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Longshot said:


> Hi, before we move to Spain I would like to get the ball rolling to get ADSL up and running as quick as possible, The appartment we are going to rent had a phone line and internet previously, looking at Telefonica in english Spain Telefonica Telephone Line Spain there is no mention for phone lines which are already installed in properties so do I need to pay for a Telefonica telephone line to be installed or will it be instant when they have got my Spanish bank account details/passport number?
> 
> Are there any other ISP that do all inclusive package for line rental/ADSL? any hints or tips welcome please
> 
> ...


What I know about this maybe complete nonense but I'll tell you anyway LOL

First of all, its my understanding that "Telefonica in English" is a completely different company from "Telefonica". 

secondly, providing the previous owners of the line agree to swap with you as opposed to cut off, then its fairly straight forward. If they havent, then you just call telefonica up and they will re-connect, but they have to go to the property as lines are physically cut at the source and have to be re-installed. Obviously this costs.

Thirdly, you have to have a Spanish bank account and an NIE number or they wont so anything!

As for the packages, we have 3mb + free local calls + international access.......... summat like that anyway!?!

As I say, this is just my understanding of the whole business and I could be wrong, if I am, I need some guidance too LOL

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Right then.

The BIG question you have to ask is - If the service goes "tits up" whose line is it?

There are loads of operators offering services - but unless you're in an area where they've installed their OWN backbone - you'll almost certainly be running over a Telefonica landline circuit.

Whilst other operators IN THEORY offer a reasonable service that's OFTEN cheaper - read the fine print. At least one ONLY gives you a support hotline for 6 months. 

When problems hit you can be sat in the middle for ages until they decide who's at fault. If it IS Telefonica it'll get fixed - if it's not - I've seen businesses almost go bust waiting for "other" operators to fix things. Also read MANY horror stories when "other operators" services have been discontinued - but they keep billing and some HAVE resorted to VERY unpleasant tactics to get money despite being in the wrong.

If the circuit is deactivated and you want reconnection to Telefonica expect it to take TIME. MY ADVICE is - if it's currently a Telefonica line - take it over and get a Telefonica package. Standard is 3Mb plus unlimited NATIONAL calls at a fixed price. Use Skype for international.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

My mate has had something of the sort installed in his villa. Whilst we were there it hardly ever worked, and it is supposed to be far more expensive to call it from a Spanish land line than it is to call a UK one from it.

Quite interestingly, we had a few power cuts and when the power came back on a message appeared on the TV screen saying that the phone line was once again operational.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I can tell you now ........ under no circumstances use Telefonica in English. The number of complaints I have seen over the last few years is untrue. They take your money and then you just wait whilst often nothing happens. 

Go to Telefonica direct on 1004 and ask for the English department to get it set up. Although they get a bad press sometimes, I've not had a problem with them.

But leave Telefonicainenglish well alone


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

We just moved to Spain last month and also need the internet. We arranged to rent a place for 2 months and gave an extra deposit to the owner and had them order the phone/internet service with Telefonica. (Find a real estate agent who is interested in helping you, not that easy). You can not get it yourself until you have your NIE. Ditto for the cell phone contract. We are doinga pay as you go plan for our cells.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Heres a completeish comparison


Comparativa ADSL - ADSL2+ de proveedores : ADSL Zone : Portal y Foro sobre ADSL VDSL2 FTTH Imagenio


----------

